# Cubase Disable/Enable MultiOut Channels



## LeonRossMusic (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys,

I'm new here so hopefully, this is the right place to post this question.

I've been designing some larger orchestral templates with Cubase and have instances of Kontakt with individual microphone outputs as multi-timbral. The idea was that I could have all my processing and routing done then disable the channels and re-enable when used. The only issue is that when I re-enable the routing has defaulted back to Quad/Stereo Output (Master Output) instead of its corresponding group channels. 

Has anyone found a way around this to keep the routing the same when toggling on/off channels with multi-outs? Sometimes it randomly outputs one of the channels to a random group. 

FYI- when you're within the same session, the routing usually is fine toggling on/off. However, when saving a template with disabled channels with routing sorted it outputs all channels except the first (main) to the master output. 

If someone has found a workaround, I would love to know! Until I can upgrade my system to higher performance this function would be incredibly helpful when correctly operating. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi Leon, sadly it is broken again at the moment, and there is no workaround I know of. Steinberg are aware and working on it I understand.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2020)

they are working on these issues since 256 years :-(


----------



## LeonRossMusic (Feb 14, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Hi Leon, sadly it is broken again at the moment, and there is no workaround I know of. Steinberg are aware and working on it I understand.



Good to hear Steinberg is aware of the issue. Fingers crossed they can roll out the bug fix in their new update.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Zhivko (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello, I'm glad i found this thread! I wanted to switch to Cubase for some time now (been using Studio One for years) and I finally got it. I started to build an orchestral template and did a few libraries, disabled the vst instruments, saved the template and the next day when i open it... lo and behold all the midi routing was messed up and the corresponding audio outputs were either set to the master out and not to the group channel or to some random channels. Then I started exploring the problem and realized that all the midi channels' outputs get routed to the last enabled vst instrument and not to the original instrument I have set them to. So now the midi channels get messed up and the audio outputs get also messed up. This means the whole enable/disable system does not work at all so basically I cant run cubase on my pc because I dont have enough ram for a template. Is there something I am missing or it is just the way it is and the people that run Cubase templates aren't disabling anything for it to work properly? Cheers!


----------



## Oliver (Apr 29, 2020)

no thats exactly the problem since 256 years as mentioned above.
it alked with a support guy last year and it seems that steinberg is not able to solve this issue...
he said, its very complicated...


----------



## Zhivko (Apr 29, 2020)

So how are everybody doing these enormous templates? Are they just not using the enable/disable function so it works fine then? I was also thinking of trying using VE Pro even though I am using single PC. If I use enable/disable option via transformer sending CC to VE Pro and dont disable the tracks in Cubase is it going to work this way? I can't think of a way to use Cubase otherwise unless you have monster computer and you dont care about ram and cpu.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 29, 2020)

I think this will be fixed (again) in 10.5.20.



Zhivko said:


> So how are everybody doing these enormous templates? Are they just not using the enable/disable function so it works fine then? I was also thinking of trying using VE Pro even though I am using single PC. If I use enable/disable option via transformer sending CC to VE Pro and dont disable the tracks in Cubase is it going to work this way? I can't think of a way to use Cubase otherwise unless you have monster computer and you dont care about ram and cpu.



Yes, using the VE Pro enable / disable means you're immune to this problem. Ditto monotrimbral VSTis.

It sure would be nice for this to not only be fixed, but to be fixed and never come back again.


----------



## Zhivko (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey Guy Rowland, I just watched your Youtube video on how to set up VE Pro with cc transformers :D Thanks for doing that! Yes, it would be great if they fix it! I could not imagine how such well established software that is basically the industry standard and has been around for so many years could have (IMO) a major flow like that. There are other "younger" daws that have disable/enable functions that work perfectly fine. If it wasn't for VE Pro I would have stayed with Studio One, it works great for the most part, except they don't have expression maps and those are great!


----------



## shomynik (Apr 30, 2020)

I gave up long ago waiting for them to sort that out and went on with the VEP alternative - Cubase stays fixed, VEP's doing all the disabling. I disable both Channels in VEP to conserve RAM and VEP plugins in Cubase to conserve ASIO. But then I use slaves so VEP is a must for me.

I was reading that it was fixed at some point. Now you guys are saying that's broken again.

Maybe track presets/archives are good alternative for you ATM? Are those also messed up again after were finally fixed?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2020)

shomynik said:


> Maybe track presets/archives are good alternative for you ATM? Are those also messed up again after were finally fixed?



Those seem unaffected, so it's not been a complete return to the bad old days. Hopefully not too long til 10.5.20 is out, that should retun the mult-out disabled tracks routings and sends.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 30, 2020)

i make a kontakt instrument per track and disable and enable. that works for me right now.
But i am looking into VEP7 also.


----------



## Zhivko (Apr 30, 2020)

shomynik said:


> Maybe track presets/archives are good alternative for you ATM? Are those also messed up again after were finally fixed?



I haven't tried that archive thing yet, but I think I will give VEPro a try, at least I am pretty sure it will work now. Thanks!


----------



## Zhivko (Apr 30, 2020)

Oliver said:


> i make a kontakt instrument per track and disable and enable. that works for me right now.
> But i am looking into VEP7 also.



That is IMO the most convenient way, but it has a lot of downsides as well. It is really heavy on the resources, even though you disable the tracks, when you have to layer stuff and enable a few more the cpu gets smashed + Cubase projects size is also huge....


----------



## shomynik (Apr 30, 2020)

Zhivko said:


> I haven't tried that archive thing yet, but I think I will give VEPro a try, at least I am pretty sure it will work now. Thanks!


Yoh might want to try track presets first. Especially if you are on the C10.5 as it seems that we don't have to open Media Bay anymore for those but there is an option right above tracks in the Project window.


----------



## LeonRossMusic (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks, everyone for your responses. It's good to know I'm not the only one facing this issue.

These all sound like reasonable but temperamental fixes for the time being, until Steinberg attempt to fix this. Hopefully, in 10.5.20 they can improve the issue. 

For a while it seemed the issue was fixed- but you would have to create new templates from the ground up on their new system update. I didn't fully test this method out so I cannot confirm if it works. 

Composers like myself don't have enough income to purchase slave rigs or incredibly beefy master systems, which is why this feature is so important to implement if we want to have the creative flexibility to build any form of a template. 

I did have an older template 'modular' type of system working a while back utilizing VEP. You would set up groups of the orchestra in separate VEP instances for which you could load/unload depending on what part of the orchestra you're writing for. This meant you could load in until your heart's desire until your system RAM is near max. All you would need to do is load the preset within VEP and enable the Remote plugin inside Cubase which would link to the instance of VEP. When you're done with that section of the orchestra, you can print them into stems via inputs through audio channels. This method worked quite well and you could go as far as to have separate multi-outs. 
However, the issue I found with it was more so with creative workflow. You would be restricted to only writing for one section of the orchestra at a given time because you would load as many instruments inside VEP as your system resources could handle. If things are also in stems and you're working on a different section of the orchestra, it would be incredibly time-consuming to be able to fix something already printed.

So, I found that templates with individual instances were better suited for my style of production. This means you can route, process, and do anything on a micro-scale. This process works the best for me until you encounter this issue with multi-outs; disable/enable. 

VEP seems like a good solution but ultimately the best solution seems to be to fix this feature. 

How would the preset saving feature work with recalling info? Does it not only save inserts but routing info, sends and all that? 

Thank you all for the input  Hope we can get this fixed asap.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2020)

For me, track archives are ok but there's always some niggles I would find that made them less then ideal. Pro Tools' Track Presets are exceptionally well executed, in comparison Cubase feels that bit more flaky and uncertain even when they were working without the routing bug - sometimes colours wouldn't be right, they wouldn't appear in the right part of the project, track heights might be different etc. Add to that, the navigation to load them up is a little awkward, its nowhere near as seamless as the tracks already existing in the project.

Leon, I went through much the same back and forth as you and for me the disabled VE Pro template was my near-perfect solution. I have access to everything at the click of a button for each instrument (or small group of instruments). That usually takes anywhere between 2 and 10 secs depending on their size, and I can live with that. All routing and places are rock solid, so for me it really does fit my workflow well. And because there's no real practical limit on the amount I can cram in there (at launch the entire 1,200 tracks takes up 700mb in VE Pro!), its great to have all my lesser used libraries right there 1 click away, so it's a positive asset to experimentation and stopping me always reaching for the familiar.

I did a set of videos a while ago on it. The second looks at the details, the third on the alternatives and why I settled on this one in preference to them all, and here's the first which just shows how it works in action:


----------



## shomynik (May 1, 2020)

LeonRossMusic said:


> Thanks, everyone for your responses. It's good to know I'm not the only one facing this issue.
> 
> These all sound like reasonable but temperamental fixes for the time being, until Steinberg attempt to fix this. Hopefully, in 10.5.20 they can improve the issue.
> 
> ...


You really have to try them yourself as ppl are having different experience. Last time (2years ago) I tried using them the presets worked fine, saving all the routings, multi outs, naming, colors, etc... But then using media bay to get to them was a horrible for me, MB was scanning (being busy) every time I opened it, so I gave up. Now with C10.5 (maybe even C10) you don't need media bay anymore so it's worth trying them out.

Archives are a different thing (at least they were earlier), and they too should save everything so it's worth a shot as well.


----------



## LeonRossMusic (May 1, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> For me, track archives are ok but there's always some niggles I would find that made them less then ideal. Pro Tools' Track Presets are exceptionally well executed, in comparison Cubase feels that bit more flaky and uncertain even when they were working without the routing bug - sometimes colours wouldn't be right, they wouldn't appear in the right part of the project, track heights might be different etc. Add to that, the navigation to load them up is a little awkward, its nowhere near as seamless as the tracks already existing in the project.
> 
> Leon, I went through much the same back and forth as you and for me the disabled VE Pro template was my near-perfect solution. I have access to everything at the click of a button for each instrument (or small group of instruments). That usually takes anywhere between 2 and 10 secs depending on their size, and I can live with that. All routing and places are rock solid, so for me it really does fit my workflow well. And because there's no real practical limit on the amount I can cram in there (at launch the entire 1,200 tracks takes up 700mb in VE Pro!), its great to have all my lesser used libraries right there 1 click away, so it's a positive asset to experimentation and stopping me always reaching for the familiar.
> 
> I did a set of videos a while ago on it. The second looks at the details, the third on the alternatives and why I settled on this one in preference to them all, and here's the first which just shows how it works in action:




Wow, this seems like the solution!! Thank you for sharing that video, I'm going to follow these as close as possible. 
May I ask, what is that secret special button you're using to enable the VEP track?


----------



## shomynik (May 1, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> For me, track archives are ok but there's always some niggles I would find that made them less then ideal. Pro Tools' Track Presets are exceptionally well executed, in comparison Cubase feels that bit more flaky and uncertain even when they were working without the routing bug - sometimes colours wouldn't be right, they wouldn't appear in the right part of the project, track heights might be different etc. Add to that, the navigation to load them up is a little awkward, its nowhere near as seamless as the tracks already existing in the project.
> 
> Leon, I went through much the same back and forth as you and for me the disabled VE Pro template was my near-perfect solution. I have access to everything at the click of a button for each instrument (or small group of instruments). That usually takes anywhere between 2 and 10 secs depending on their size, and I can live with that. All routing and places are rock solid, so for me it really does fit my workflow well. And because there's no real practical limit on the amount I can cram in there (at launch the entire 1,200 tracks takes up 700mb in VE Pro!), its great to have all my lesser used libraries right there 1 click away, so it's a positive asset to experimentation and stopping me always reaching for the familiar.
> 
> I did a set of videos a while ago on it. The second looks at the details, the third on the alternatives and why I settled on this one in preference to them all, and here's the first which just shows how it works in action:



Guy, what about VEP audio returns? How many you have enabled per instance and how's your ASIO load? Do you disable VEP plugins as well? I see them all enabled in ur videos.

I have a VEP instance per library, and depending on the library I have anywhere from a couple to 300 audio returns, and as far as those with a high number (percussions usually) of returns I didn't find an efficient way of dealing with them. In order to play even a single instrument/patch, I have to enable the plugin and with that all the returns get enabled as well. And on my system, the higher return number translates to higher ASIO load.

Obv I could truncate those libs to a multiple VEP instances but ideally it would be great if possible to enable returns for a single instrument only and not the whole package.

Did you maybe find anything about that?


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2020)

Leon - I'm triggering from a percussion pad on my keyboard, which is essentially a fixed note at the top end of the range, and converting that to a midi CC in Cubase via the transformer. However there are other (and simpler!) ways of doing it - VE Pro just needs a midi CC somehow to trigger its automation. You can use the parameters page in VE Pro for this too, which might be a little simpler to set up.

shomynik - I've found each instance adds a percent or two to the ASIO load, and I have about 10 instance. That adds up to somewhere around 20-25% even when idling, but the strain doesn't increase Cubase-wise when VE Pro is running at full tilt - that's a fixed percent in other words. This is using 80 audio returns per instance. ASIO guard is set to Low, and behaves itself, 256 buffer. I don't disable the VE Pro plugins in Cubase, this seems to work ok, but I might get a bit more juice out of it if I did. I don't know of any way to enable / disable the audio returns themselves, only the instruments.

All the limits I tend to run into seem to be at the Cubase end regardless of whether I have my VE Pro template in use or not, enough soft synths and effects can start causing problems. In these cases I end up having to up the buffer to 512 which isn't so great, but again this can happen on a totally non-VE Pro project.


----------



## LeonRossMusic (May 1, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Leon - I'm triggering from a percussion pad on my keyboard, which is essentially a fixed note at the top end of the range, and converting that to a midi CC in Cubase via the transformer. However there are other (and simpler!) ways of doing it - VE Pro just needs a midi CC somehow to trigger its automation. You can use the parameters page in VE Pro for this too, which might be a little simpler to set up.
> 
> shomynik - I've found each instance adds a percent or two to the ASIO load, and I have about 10 instance. That adds up to somewhere around 20-25% even when idling, but the strain doesn't increase Cubase-wise when VE Pro is running at full tilt - that's a fixed percent in other words. This is using 80 audio returns per instance. ASIO guard is set to Low, and behaves itself, 256 buffer. I don't disable the VE Pro plugins in Cubase, this seems to work ok, but I might get a bit more juice out of it if I did. I don't know of any way to enable / disable the audio returns themselves, only the instruments.
> 
> All the limits I tend to run into seem to be at the Cubase end regardless of whether I have my VE Pro template in use or not, enough soft synths and effects can start causing problems. In these cases I end up having to up the buffer to 512 which isn't so great, but again this can happen on a totally non-VE Pro project.



Ahh yes, I see how you're doing it. Following your steps through the video too  I get stuck at the enable/disable step as instead, I'm trying to set this up through Metagrid. I've created a new button on there and set it up to input CC19 however I'm unsure whether it is transmitting that data to Vienna or purely within Cubase. VEP doesn't seem to receive the command. 
Any ideas on how to set this up?

btw- you're a legend for all this help! thank you so much


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2020)

You can see if its getting as far as Cubase by using the Midi Monitor plugin (and check the values there too). Then in VE Pro you should see an activity light flash on the input on the left hand side of the instrument, but I'm not sure that there's a more forensic analysis - I find I just have to keep chasing steps to see where I screwed up!

Doing the first one took me ages, but after then of course you get into the swing of it. BTW VSL added the ability to copy and auto-increment all the midi automation parameters that is dead handy, click and drag while holding alt/control (Windows).


----------



## LeonRossMusic (May 1, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> You can see if its getting as far as Cubase by using the Midi Monitor plugin (and check the values there too). Then in VE Pro you should see an activity light flash on the input on the left hand side of the instrument, but I'm not sure that there's a more forensic analysis - I find I just have to keep chasing steps to see where I screwed up!
> 
> Doing the first one took me ages, but after then of course you get into the swing of it. BTW VSL added the ability to copy and auto-increment all the midi automation parameters that is dead handy, click and drag while holding alt/control (Windows).



Thanks, Guy for this info! Metagrid didn't seem to work with sending CC info. So instead, I've routed a button from my Korg NanoKontrol2 rigged to CC46. However, in the MIDI monitor, it shows there's both 0 upon press and 127 upon release. This means within VEP, it simultaneously disables and re-enables. I presume 0 means disable and 127 is re-enable. You mentioned in your video you had two buttons setup, 1 for each purpose. Do you know how I could set up this one button to enable/disable? It's a bit confusing for me.


----------



## shomynik (May 1, 2020)

LeonRossMusic said:


> Thanks, Guy for this info! Metagrid didn't seem to work with sending CC info. So instead, I've routed a button from my Korg NanoKontrol2 rigged to CC46. However, in the MIDI monitor, it shows there's both 0 upon press and 127 upon release. This means within VEP, it simultaneously disables and re-enables. I presume 0 means disable and 127 is re-enable. You mentioned in your video you had two buttons setup, 1 for each purpose. Do you know how I could set up this one button to enable/disable? It's a bit confusing for me.


In one of the videos you can see Guy's using different keys/CCs for enable and disable.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2020)

LeonRossMusic said:


> Thanks, Guy for this info! Metagrid didn't seem to work with sending CC info. So instead, I've routed a button from my Korg NanoKontrol2 rigged to CC46. However, in the MIDI monitor, it shows there's both 0 upon press and 127 upon release. This means within VEP, it simultaneously disables and re-enables. I presume 0 means disable and 127 is re-enable. You mentioned in your video you had two buttons setup, 1 for each purpose. Do you know how I could set up this one button to enable/disable? It's a bit confusing for me.



Yes, as Shomynik says the trick I used is to have two separate keys to get round the note on/off problem. One sets a fixed value of 0 on CC19, the other is 127 on CC19.


----------



## lucor (Dec 3, 2020)

What's the current status on this? Was it fixed with 10.5.20 and is it still fixed in Cubase 11?
I'd like to modify my disabled template so that I have individual outputs for each microphone position as well, but before I commit to that task I'd like to be sure that the outputs don't all get scrambled upon reactivating the track.
Thanks!


----------



## LeonRossMusic (Dec 3, 2020)

lucor said:


> What's the current status on this? Was it fixed with 10.5.20 and is it still fixed in Cubase 11?
> I'd like to modify my disabled template so that I have individual outputs for each microphone position as well, but before I commit to that task I'd like to be sure that the outputs don't all get scrambled upon reactivating the track.
> Thanks!



I believe the problem has been resolved for Cubase Pro 11. At least for me, I've tested re-enabling channels that were disabled when saving a template or importing disabled tracks from a project and it seems all good! I'd really like to see some form of buglist PDF from Steinberg though just to see what exactly has been resolved for Pro 11.


----------



## SZK-Max (Dec 3, 2020)

Even Cubase 11 breaks again due to something...
But there is a way. Before enabling the track, try clicking on the disappeared output from search (Cmd or Ctrl + f).











After that, it will be restored by enabling it.


----------



## scherzo (Dec 4, 2020)

lucor said:


> What's the current status on this? Was it fixed with 10.5.20 and is it still fixed in Cubase 11?
> I'd like to modify my disabled template so that I have individual outputs for each microphone position as well, but before I commit to that task I'd like to be sure that the outputs don't all get scrambled upon reactivating the track.
> Thanks!



At risk of derailing the thread; I was under the impression you had mostly switched over to Reaper? If I may ask, did the switch not work out, and if so, why not?

I'm asking because I seem to be in a perpetual state of disillusionment with Cubase at this point (although v.11 is better) and am toying with the idea of alternatives. On topic, I have not encountered the particular bug you are asking about here - but for the most part, I've also avoided using multiple outputs out of fear, so I can't say if it's because it's been fixed or I've just been lucky.


----------



## lucor (Dec 4, 2020)

scherzo said:


> At risk of derailing the thread; I was under the impression you had mostly switched over to Reaper? If I may ask, did the switch not work out, and if so, why not?
> 
> I'm asking because I seem to be in a perpetual state of disillusionment with Cubase at this point (although v.11 is better) and am toying with the idea of alternatives. On topic, I have not encountered the particular bug you are asking about here - but for the most part, I've also avoided using multiple outputs out of fear, so I can't say if it's because it's been fixed or I've just been lucky.



I'd really, really love to make the switch to REAPER permanent, because it is immensely more powerful than Cubase and I hate Steinberg's business practice, but unfortunately I continue to have two huge performance issues with REAPER.

First problem is the UI in big projects. I made some videos a while back:



Basically the bigger your projects get, the slower and more unresponsive the UI becomes, which is a huge buzzkill for me and drives me absolutely mad.
Maybe it's because I'm one of those elitist PC gamers that goes nuts as soon as the FPS falls below 60.  
On normal 1080p screens this problem is much less pronounced and not really a big issue, but there's no way I can go back to such tiny screen real estate after using a 4k screen for so many years.

The second big problem is that the idle CPU usage of REAPER rises with every track you have in your template, even if they are disabled. So if you have a big disabled template like I do (1000+ tracks), your CPU already hovers at around 50-70% usage with nothing even being loaded yet.

But yeah, those two issues are basically the only reason I keep coming back to Cubase...

If you don't have a 4k screen and/or don't run big templates I can still highly recommend REAPER. Be aware though that it needs a bit of work to customize it to your liking, but once you did, it is WAY more powerful and can do basically everything Cubase does plus much more.


----------



## resonate (Dec 4, 2020)

SZK-Max said:


> Even Cubase 11 breaks again due to something...
> But there is a way. Before enabling the track, try clicking on the disappeared output from search (Cmd or Ctrl + f).
> 
> 
> ...



Could you elaborate a bit more? I do not understand what are the steps, and what is the problem?


----------



## scherzo (Dec 4, 2020)

lucor said:


> I'd really, really love to make the switch to REAPER permanent, because it is immensely more powerful than Cubase and I hate Steinberg's business practice, but unfortunately I continue to have two huge performance issues with REAPER.
> 
> First problem is the UI in big projects. I made some videos a while back:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailed response - very interesting! 

Amusingly - or not - I have the exact same trouble with Reaper. I only have a single ultrawide monitor running at 3440x1440, so not quite 4K. While I haven't experienced anything quite as bad as in your videos, it's still unresponsive and jerky enough to be rather off-putting. Seriously, once you've experienced the bliss of silky-smooth scrolling and navigating at a 100Hz, you wonder how you could ever live with anything else 

Cubase delivers that flawlessly here, even under heavy load. Reaper does not. After fiddling with some settings I can get it to where it's 'sort of okay-ish', but not great. It's a strange and unfortunate hill for my Reaper flirtations to possibly die on, doubly frustrating because I really don't see any of our sequencers doing anything so graphically intense that it would warrant this kind of problem in the first place, and everything else in Reaper seems to be coded _very_ efficiently. I don't even mind how it looks, and the customization is bleepin' fantastic. 

Meanwhile, I love Cubase generally speaking, but there are certain parts of the application that are still simply not reliable. I can sort of work around it, as I have been doing, but I'm also noticing myself being at unease every time I open a project. What excitement will today bring - will Kontakt patches load properly? Will routing be retained? Will outputs be duplicated? Reaper, whatever its flaws, has at least always been stable and reliable for me. 

Then there's also the new S1 to consider, I suppose. Decisions, decisions... (I know, I know; #firstworldproblems )


----------



## lucor (Dec 4, 2020)

scherzo said:


> Thank you for the detailed response - very interesting!
> 
> Amusingly - or not - I have the exact same trouble with Reaper. I only have a single ultrawide monitor running at 3440x1440, so not quite 4K. While I haven't experienced anything quite as bad as in your videos, it's still unresponsive and jerky enough to be rather off-putting. Seriously, once you've experienced the bliss of silky-smooth scrolling and navigating at a 100Hz, you wonder how you could ever live with anything else
> 
> ...



From my limited understanding of this kind of stuff, the main problem seems to be that REAPER doesn't utilize graphics cards at all but draws everything using the CPU (?). There were some requests to add "GPU acceleration" but no interest from the devs so far. Maybe some day...

And yeah I've been eyeing (and trying) Studio One for years now. It's a great DAW but not to point where I'd see enough reason to switch from Cubase YET, despite all the little (and not so little) niggles you always have with Cubase and that don't get fixed for years. With their speed of development I'm not ruling anything out for the future though.


----------



## scherzo (Dec 4, 2020)

lucor said:


> From my limited understanding of this kind of stuff, the main problem seems to be that REAPER doesn't utilize graphics cards at all but draws everything using the CPU (?). There were some requests to add "GPU acceleration" but no interest from the devs so far. Maybe some day...
> 
> And yeah I've been eyeing (and trying) Studio One for years now. It's a great DAW but not to point where I'd see enough reason to switch from Cubase YET, despite all the little (and not so little) niggles you always have with Cubase and that don't get fixed for years. With their speed of development I'm not ruling anything out for the future though.



Yes, I recall reading similar things about Reaper's rendering. 

I've demoed Studio One multiple times over the years. It has a lot going for it, but always ends up feeling sort of "not quite there yet, but maybe in the next version". Two of my biggest complaints though were retrospective record and visibility agents, both of which were recently added - and in a point update at that, which is hugely impressive. With the rate of development, it might just be a matter of time before it surpasses Cubase for me. 

My current wall of death there is, embarassingly enough, the way it handles midi CCs, which I found to be quite awkward and well below their usual standards of well-thought out design. Tweaking midi is what I spend most of my time on so the details of implementation really matter. But the application as a whole is quite compelling. Maybe one day. 

Anyway..... Cubase multi-outputs, anyone?


----------



## Oliver (Jul 20, 2021)

as a cubase support guy told me years ago, there might not be a solution for this :-( 
but who knows...
my solution: disable tracks only


----------



## Oliver (Jul 20, 2021)

i disable stereo tracks only...


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 20, 2021)

been considering Cubase during the sale. Not gonna lie, this thread makes me very cautious hahaha.


----------



## lokotus (Jul 20, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Thanks, Oliver. Do you mean your solution is to disable stereo tracks only, instead of multi mic out instruments?
> 
> I just want to be able to create a template where the mics are individually eq’d and processed and then keep the tracks disabled until needed.
> 
> I was trying to do the same in Studio One but it’s getting a bit sluggish.


Why don't you route to Kontakt individual outputs with Kontakt internal mixer eq and then route to only 1 channel out for cubase ? That way you could eq individual mics and still have a cubase stereo track for disabling without problems. 
Or you VEP with different Outs and EQs on each mic and route every channel to only 1 Stereo Output Return to cubase...
Cheers, lokotus

PS: What dod you not like about the Studio One Approach ? Thought about trying out Studio One too...


----------



## lokotus (Jul 20, 2021)

ka00 said:


> That's a good suggestion. I think I'm a bit spoiled with what FabFilter Pro-Q 3 can do. Plus, I do like doing other processing sometimes that isn't built into Kontakt.
> 
> I think I might do that. Either with Studio One or with Cubase while it's still on sale.
> 
> ...


Have a 4 year old 6core, 128GB Ram and cubase gets pretty slow GUI when ASIO load is full (VEP + Cubase). 
Tried the same project on a newer 10Core with 128GB Ram and Cubase GUI was smooth. 

Not sure, but I supposed once a core is fully loaded in windows task manager, the GUI Starts to get extremely slow, might be the better overhead of the 10Core CPU that improved things when I tested it. 

On my old system actually Cubase did more VST than Studio one, but became very slow GUI to work with. ON STUDIO One the same project had less VST until ASIO dropout bit constant fast GUI Workflow. 
I made a test porject using REA plugins which I could send you if you are interested in sharing your findings on Windows... Cheers, lokotus


----------



## ka00 (Jun 18, 2022)

Does anyone know if the issue in the original post still stands in Cubase 12? I.e. when disabling and reenabling multi-output instrument tracks, do the routings still get messed up?

Thanks


----------

